# Family life in Sharjah



## am0 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi all

Looking to move to Sharjah and was wondering about the British Expat community. I have read about the Sharjah Wanderers and would like to know if there are other organisations alongside that allow British Expats to come together?

Additionally, any recommendations for kids activities/clubs to meet other children?

Thanks in advance

am0


----------



## Ashoshah (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi there I am an expat in Sharjah. I know there are activities in al qasba in Sharjah.


----------

